# Which luxury/sporty car offers the least amout of electronic gizmos?



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Time for some test drives 

Could look at the Carrera S Cabriolet as well... if you want a convertible.

I'm curious how the Carrera will fare up against the new M3


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Wait for the Nissan GTR to come out. Every review of this car has been spectacular.


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

Desiboy said:


> Time for some test drives
> 
> Could look at the Carrera S Cabriolet as well... if you want a convertible.
> 
> I'm curious how the Carrera will fare up against the new M3


Ah, but I meant E46 M3, not a new one. New one comes with iDrive, so it goes off the list.


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

Ugly Bear said:


> I'd like to buy a luxury, sporty car with least amount of electronic stuff possible. I am not talking about ABS or engine software, but rather about "comfort" things. Power windows and seats are OK, everything else is really really optional. I really want just a CAR.
> 
> So, which car offers the least amount of standard electronic equipment? I know about bare bone Lotus, but Lotus is more of a race/track car than a luxury driver. Any other recommendations? Aston? Maserati?


Check out 2002-2006 Maserati Coupe/Spyders. The 2005/06 GranSport versions are the more desireable.

Don't need to waste money on Nav option cause it is useless.
Stereo is total crap.
No bluetooth capability
No iPod connectivity.
Being Italian, sometimes the electric seats and windows don't work. (Actually, they mostly do)

*But* Here is where it gets good. These models were under Ferrari stewardship when produced. You get:

"Sports:"
Bulletproof 400 hp 4.2 V8. (Also used in F430)
F1 transmission or 6MT in rear transaxle configuration (F1 tranny is same as in F360)
Brembos
175+ mph top end.
An engine/exhaust sound to die for.

"Luxury":
Four cows died for each interior.
(Open the door on a Maser or Aston, and the aroma alone is worth the price of entry)

Modern used Maseratis are very inexpensive to purchase. They depreciate as bad as the MB AMGs but they are more exclusive than the F Car. But you do get what you pay - for better or worse - so do your homework. Plus, since these cars sold at $100K+ when new and they use a lot of Ferrari parts, maintenance costs can melt your credit card.

One last thought: My German car is my DD. My Italian car is my passion.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

SmoothCruise said:


> Wait for the Nissan GTR to come out. Every review of this car has been spectacular.


+1


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

Bcube said:


> Check out 2002-2006 Maserati Coupe/Spyders. The 2005/06 GranSport versions are the more desireable.
> 
> My Italian car is my passion.


Yes. I think I'll work on getting low mileage 2005-2006 Maserati Coupe with a stick. I never liked Porsche look anyway and always like Italian designs. Perhaps it is time to give up and admit it.


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

The GTR interior is out of a game. Definitely consider the porsches. No question about the sportiness, yet the 05+ ones still feel luxurious. If you get one with no options, there will be minimal gizmos.


----------

